# toyota yaris 2001/radio problem



## hopalong (21 Oct 2006)

can anyone help,my standand yaris radio 2001, is giving problems,cassette works ok,but tuner part giving a bad signal,i think its the aerial,but not sure where to find the run of the aerial cable to the rere of the unit.any www help sites or advice ,thanks.


----------



## ely (22 Oct 2006)

Hi. 
This is a known fact with Yaris radios. You will need to get it fixed at a Toyota dealer. It is a part inside the radio and not the aerial as it appears.

Alternatively look up ebay or scrap dealers for a second hand replacement.


----------



## hopalong (22 Oct 2006)

thanks for the quick reply,any idea cost of repair versus buying scrap part,or getting a cheap c.d radio installed in slot provided?


----------



## ely (23 Oct 2006)

Hi, not sure of cost but I strongly advise that you get the radio repaired or replace the unit. Easy to take out but a big job to modify wiring harness and dashboard to fit a generic replacement.

Check scrap dealers here and in the UK www.partsgateway.co.uk.


----------



## hopalong (24 Oct 2006)

i,m on to it regards


----------



## hopalong (23 Dec 2006)

someone gave me a radio cd player,it turns out halfords sell a wiring adpater,so easy to fit,and i can play my mp3,s through the fm radio with an fm modulator.i had tried to get a second hand radio on the net in the uk but it would cost 80£ sterling,and i would have the same problem sometime,


----------



## Henny Penny (28 Dec 2006)

I had a 99 yaris ... and they were recalled for the radio fix. Ring your local toyota dealer ... give them the reg and they will be able to check to database to see if it was repaired or not. Good luck ... cracking little car.


----------

